
Add Honest Achmed's root certificate to Mozilla CA root store (2010) - Shoothe
https://bugzilla.mozilla.org/show_bug.cgi?id=647959
======
mtgx
He may have found more success in submitting his root certificate to
Microsoft:

[https://www.theverge.com/2017/1/25/14381174/microsoft-
thaila...](https://www.theverge.com/2017/1/25/14381174/microsoft-thailand-
government-surveillance-thai-censorship-encryption)

[https://www.computerworld.com/article/2941594/security/micro...](https://www.computerworld.com/article/2941594/security/microsoft-
quietly-pushes-17-new-trusted-root-certificates-to-all-windows-systems.html)

~~~
exabrial
HN, we need to have a serious discussion about downvoting. This comment
informative and relevant.

------
gruturo
The website mentioned in the application actually exists:
[http://www.honestachmed.dyndns.org/](http://www.honestachmed.dyndns.org/)

But, (somewhat) disappointingly, their OCSP, chain and root certificate URL
don't work. Shame, would have been an even better troll. Got me chuckling
though.

------
gdavisson
Dangit, someone stole my business plan for Five Finger Eddie's Used ID Shack
(a division of Abagnale Identity Services).

------
lisper
Was it really necessary to use stereotypical Arabic names (Achmed, Mustafa) as
the canonical examples of dishonesty? Surely it's not that hard to come up
with a name that isn't an ethnic slur? How about "Honest Donny"? At least with
that you're punching up, not kicking down.

~~~
abtinf
Why are those names “slurs” or “examples of dishonesty”?

I actually do have cousins named Ahmad (Persian, not Arab) and I’ve met people
named Mostafa. Are you claiming that makes their parents racists? Is it racist
when a comedian uses John for a white name? And I’ve met a lot of Asian Steves
- did their parents name them ethnic slurs?

The application itself is looks honestly written, much more so than most
corporate applications that might use “affiliates” or “partners” instead of
uncles and cousins. It is obviously a parady of the deeply flawed nature of
certificate authorities.

I think you are letting your personal baggage bias your interpretation.

~~~
lisper
Because the "honest" modifier is being used ironically. The whole point of
this exercise is that Honest Achmed is in fact not honest, and so you should
not install his root cert.

